# EM43 Mahlkonig should i buy



## Tokar (Dec 5, 2016)

I found an old Mahlkonig EM43 poppy seed grinder to buy for 250eur. It looks the same as EK43.

I suppose that mechanism is the same as EK43 and that only burrs are different.

It's single phase. Same: power 1300W, frequency 50Hz, rotation 1480.

Grinder looks a bit worn out, i will have to change burrs, clean it a bit, paint it...

Anyone knows if there are other differences except burrs?

Anyone knows if i can replace EM43 burrs with EK43 burrs?

Do you think it's worth that money?


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

At that price I say grab it quick and find out for yourself. No doubt you would not loose a lot but be aware of the price of new burrs


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Well, on the website it say coffee as well... Probably found a right bargain!


----------



## Rhys (Dec 21, 2014)

Go for it....

SPECIAL FEATURES

Real Turkish Fine Grinding yes

Espresso Grinding yes

Large Hopper 6.6 lbs

Other Grinding Goods Coffee, spices, grains, poppy seed, linseed


----------



## Tokar (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the opinions guys. I bought it yesterday. 

It's in working condition. It needs some cleaning, paint job... will try to fit burrs from friends EK43 tomorrow.

Want to change on/off switch and few other things and it will be ready to use.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

doesn't look as bad as you described to be honest, should clean up fine, the paint chipping is just cosmetic, however a sign that it may have seen a lot of use.

let us know how you get on with the coffee burrs in it.


----------



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

I just read the manual

https://www.manualslib.com/manual/962769/Mahlkonig-Ek43.html?page=18#manual

All I can say is Well done you. Good decision well made

Have you seen the other thread about the Gorilla burrs?

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?38698-EK43-Gorilla-Gear-Burrs


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Tokar said:


> Anyone knows if there are other differences except burrs?
> 
> Anyone knows if i can replace EM43 burrs with EK43 burrs?
> 
> Do you think it's worth that money?


EKs come with same motor/wattage. Differences are the burrs and pre-breaker. New set of latest burrs will set you back £400 -£550 depending which coffee burrs you for, so bear that in mind. Even factoring in the replacement burrs, if the motor is running OK and there aren't any alignment issues, you could end up with a bargain. EKs are built like tanks and designed to run for decades not years.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

If you fancy a project, you could always consider shortening by fitting a Santos base which would turn it into an EK43 limited edition  here.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

The Systemic Kid said:


> If you fancy a project, you could always consider shortening by fitting a Santos base which would turn it into an EK43 limited edition  here.


shameless self plug https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35772-EK43-Santos-Base-Guide


----------



## Tokar (Dec 5, 2016)

Thanks for the help guys,



> Have you seen the other thread about the Gorilla burrs?
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthrea...lla-Gear-Burrs


Yes, they seem great. But first have to check tomorrow if EK burrs fit on this one.



> If you fancy a project, you could always consider shortening by fitting a Santos base which would turn it into an EK43 limited edition here.


This seems interesting. Will consider it since i will be opening it and doing some modifications.

Was doing research today on spare parts prices. Most of them look quite expensive, will probably try to make as much as i can by myself.


----------



## Tokar (Dec 5, 2016)

Phobic said:


> shameless self plug https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?35772-EK43-Santos-Base-Guide


Phobic, great tutorial, will help me a lot with disassembly. I just don't like the look of a Santos base that much.

If i was to do that i would consider cutting down original base.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

I did consider that, the problem is how to do it given it tappers.

if you cut the top off then it will be too big for the grinder, if you cut the bottom then the base plate will be too big for what's left. There's also the problem of where the screws fit things together, wherever you cut you'd going to be removing the fitting.

best answer would be to get something fabricated, but that's gonna cost a lot more...


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Phobic said:


> I did consider that, the problem is how to do it given it tappers.
> 
> if you cut the top off then it will be too big for the grinder, if you cut the bottom then the base plate will be too big for what's left. There's also the problem of where the screws fit things together, wherever you cut you'd going to be removing the fitting.
> 
> best answer would be to get something fabricated, but that's gonna cost a lot more...


You could make a custom base and just re-route all the electronics in there. See @aspire_london for what Rob Dunne has done in his new venture.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

Scotford said:


> You could make a custom base and just re-route all the electronics in there. See @aspire_london for what Rob Dunne has done in his new venture.


yes that's what I wasn't kinda getting at with the fabricated point.

just tried to find what Rob has been up to but my googling skills have failed me.

do you have any links at all? would be good to see


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

Sorry got the username wrong.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

thanks, looks a bit 60s retro.

certainly a lot more that could be done if build your own base. I might have to give it a bit of thought, the Santos base works but can't say it's the best looking of combo's out there.....


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

I quite like that tbh. If it was in walnut would to make my pf and lever handle that would be the icing on the cake!


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

I don't think it'd be much work or even very expensive to make an amazing base for it tbh. Look at what Proud Mary did with their 6 group Synesso in Aunty Pegs (and indeed their next place in Portland). It's literally building the working parts into a custom fitting. You could mount the motor on a tripod all naked if you really wanted to.


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

having dismantled one yes would be very easy, they're pretty straight forward beasties


----------

